# Differences between Madone 4, 5 & 6 frames



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a 2011 4.7, which I like a lot, but I want to know the differences between that & 5 & 6 series frames. 
I've added some RXL wheels with R3 tires & RXL tubes. I've even thought of using the 105 stuff on my 4.7 to build a backup bike (with a Nashbar Aluminum frame) for lousy weather, and putting Ultegra or Force on the 4.7.
I've also debated selling the 4.7 & buying a 5.5.

The most obvious is the BB90 & internal cable routing, but I want to know about feel.

I don't plan on racing, except for the occasional sprint/Olympic triathlon.
I ride ~25 - 50 miles at a time, at a pace of ~17 mph in the Boston area. 
I don't mash, and I weight 170 lbs. 
Comfort is very important to me, but I like to find a balance between that & performance.

Would a 5 series frame feel different / better? What about a 6?
Would either be too stiff or unforgiving?
How about the build? The 5.5?

Peter


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pete2 said:


> I have a 2011 4.7, which I like a lot, but I want to know the differences between that & 5 & 6 series frames.
> I've added some RXL wheels with R3 tires & RXL tubes. I've even thought of using the 105 stuff on my 4.7 to build a backup bike (with a Nashbar Aluminum frame) for lousy weather, and putting Ultegra or Force on the 4.7.
> I've also debated selling the 4.7 & buying a 5.5.
> 
> ...


5 and 6 offer the H2 and H3 geometry; which is a higher headtube. 

I'm looking at the 6.5 and 6.2 H3. It has a frame stack of 65.4cm, which is what I want. 

Also, the 6.2 is available with Ultegra triple crankset, which is also what I want.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Have you asked yourself why you think you need a new bike? The carbon is different in each frame. The 6 series has the highest grade carbon. But you're not racing. And regardless, performance comes from your legs, not the bike. I say save the money and ride what you've got...


----------

